# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  من يشتري الدار في الفردوس يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يحييها

## yassirali66

*
النفس تبكــي على الدنيــا                وقد علمت أن السعادة فيها ترك مافيها
 لادار للمرء بعد الموت يسكنها             الا التـي كـان قبل المـوت يبنـيها
 فان بنـاها بجـد طاب مسكنـه                وان بنــاها بشر خــاب بانيـها
 أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها                 ودورنا لخراب الدهـر نبنيـها
 أين الملوك التي كانت مسلطنه            حتى سقاها بكأس الموت ساقيها
 فكم مدائن في الافاق قد بنيت               أمست خرابا وأفنى الموت أهليها
 لاتركن الى الدنيا ومافيها                        فالموت لاشك يفنينا ويفنيها
 لكل نفس وان كانت على وجل                 من المنية آمآل تقويها
 المرء يبسطها والدهر يقبضها                    والنفس تنشرها والموت يطويها
 ان المكارم أخلاق مطهرة                          الدين أولها والعقل ثانيها
 والعلم ثالثها والحلم رابعها                       والجود خامسها والفضل ساديها
 والبر سابعها والشكر ثامنها                     والصبر تاسعها واللين عاشيها
 والنفس تعلم أني لا اصادقها                    ولست أرشد الا حين أعصيها
 واعمل لدار غد رضوان خازنها                    والجار أحمد والرحمن ناشيها
 قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها                  والزعفران حشيش نابت فيها
 أنهارها لبن محصن ومن عسل                    والخمر يجري رحيقا في مجاريها
 والطير تجري على الأغصان                         عاكفة تسبح الله جهرا في مغانيها
 من يشتري الدار في الفردوس                     يعمرها بركعة في ظلام الليل يحييها

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اللهم نسألك العمل الصالح
*

----------

